# Timex Electric Dynabeat



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently got this watch in a deal with a watch that I was really buying the lot for. The Timex is superfluous to my needs. As you can see, it needs attention.

The FIRST forum member who would like this watch may have it FREE. Just reply here.

The watch is in ENGLAND at Silver Hawk's. It has not been checked out. You will need to reimburse Silver Hawk his postage and packing expense.

Cheers.


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I recently got this watch in a deal with a watch that I was really buying the lot for. The Timex is superfluous to my needs. As you can see, it needs attention.
> 
> The FIRST forum member who would like this watch may have it FREE. Just reply here.
> 
> ...


Yes please. Thank you. I'll be in touch with Paul directly. Regards, Steve.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

blu-ray said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I recently got this watch in a deal with a watch that I was really buying the lot for. The Timex is superfluous to my needs. As you can see, it needs attention.
> ...


We have a winner!!! Wear it in health.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> As you can see, it needs attention.


Not too much...I just tried a new battery and it burst into life.....another case of "_It takes a licking and keeps on ticking_"! :yes:


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

We have a winner!!! Wear it in health.


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see, it needs attention.
> ...


Great stuff Paul. I'll be in touch. Steve.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've got one of this model - keeps good time, typical of the Dynabeat range. A godd dollop of Polywatch and elbow grease should sort out the crystal if Paul hasn't done so already!. :yes:

Wear it in health, they make good beaters the Dynabeat(ers) :grin:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think its turned out rather nice...and off to Blu-Ray on Monday morning:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I think its turned out rather nice...and off to Blu-Ray on Monday morning:


This one sure turned out well. I sure hope you enjoy it Blu-Ray.

Cheers!

p.s. Love the band Paul - did you supply it?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> p.s. Love the band Paul - did you supply it?


Sure did Dave...but only for the photograph  ...this band stays with me.


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

The watch arrived safe and sound, and running perfectly. A very handsome dial in my view. I pay tribute to this forum which has revived yet another electric watch. So thanks again to m-s for his generosity, to the Hawk for his magic touch, and to RLT for making it all possible. Regards, Steve.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

blu-ray said:


> The watch arrived safe and sound, and running perfectly. A very handsome dial in my view. I pay tribute to this forum which has revived yet another electric watch. So *thanks again to m-s for his generosity*, to the Hawk for his magic touch, and to RLT for making it all possible. Regards, Steve.


You are most welcome.

Cheers


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there. In response to your question via another topic I'm pleased to report that the Dynabeat looks great on the wrist and gains about 10 seconds a day when worn - a tribute to Timex and the Hawk! Regards, Steve.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Really nice restoration :thumbsup:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I just bought this from another SC for $15


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I think its turned out rather nice...and off to Blu-Ray on Monday morning:


Paul you are a magician hard to believe it is the same watch


----------

